
Fukushima's Radioactive Water Leak: What You Should Know - cheeyoonlee
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/08/130807-fukushima-radioactive-water-leak/
======
cheeyoonlee
Fukushima leaking radioactive water for ‘2 years, 300 tons flowing into
Pacific daily’

Here is an updated rt article on the current situation:
[http://rt.com/news/japan-fukushima-nuclear-
disaster-164/](http://rt.com/news/japan-fukushima-nuclear-disaster-164/)

